# الممثل المسرحي، عصفور الجنة أو الفردوس bird of paradise



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2013)

من أغرب طيور العالم
*طيور الجنة أو الفردوس الشهير بالممثل المسرحي
bird of paradise
*











وهو من أحد فصائل  العائلة التي يطلق عليها (طيور الجنة \ Birds of Paradise) 
والتي يبلغ  إجمالي فصائلها 42 فصيلة 
[YOUTUBE]YTR21os8gTA[/YOUTUBE]
ولا تتواجد هذه الفصائل سوى في  أغنى غابات العالم في غينيا الجديدة 
التي تعتبر أفضل بيئة لنمو وتواجد هذه الطيور الجميلة من ناحية  الجو ووفرة الغذاء والأمان









وتجد   طيور الجنة الأمان من جهة أنه لا يهاجمها أي حيوان آخر في مكان معيشتها
ولكنها تعاني من نقص شديد  في الإناث، مما يدعوها للقيام بأشهر ما يميزها 
وهو رقصة التودد التي يرقصها  الذكور لجذب الإناث






ويقوم الذكور ببناء مسارح لترقص فيها 
فهي تقوم بتنظيف الأرض بدقة وتدقيق شديد بإزالة الأشواك من  الأغصان المجاورة 
لتجلس الإناث بدون أية عوائق، ثم تقوم بمناداة الإناث  لتشاهد الرقصة الشهيرة
[YOUTUBE]nS1tEnfkk6M[/YOUTUBE]







وإذا لم يوفق الطير بحضور الإناث يقوم بالبحث عنها جيداً في كل مكان












ويقوم  الذكور بأداء أجمل رقصات في العالم تؤديها الطيور لجذب الإناث، وذلك  بمساعدة ريشه الرائع





























[YOUTUBE]L54bxmZy_NE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]KIYkpwyKEhY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 ديسمبر 2013)

شوية عصافير رومانسية 
وكمان بيعرفوا يرقصوا 
موضوع رائع يا استاذي 
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه بس احنا نتعلم من الطيور 
ربنا يخليك يا جميل ويشع فيك نوره السماوي الحلو آمين
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا أستاذى 
على العصافير الجميلة


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2013)

العفو يا غالي انا قلت بس اصبح على الناس بأجمل الطيور
كن معافي
​


----------



## أَمَة (12 ديسمبر 2013)

كنت تقريبا اريد تسجيل خروج عندما قرأت دعوتك الى هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع، ومن أجله أشكرك على الدعوة الجميلة.
 
في كل مرة أتأمل سحر وجمال أعمال الخليقة أقف بإجلال أما الرب وأردد مع المزمور 104 ما أعظم أعمالك يا رب! لقد صنعت جميعها بالحكمة . ملآنة الأرض من غناك، في حين أن العالم في الفيديو الأول المندهش نفس دهشتي من جمال هذه الطيور ومن سلوكها العجيب يتساءل كيف حدث هذا بإستغراب مهيب، ومن جهة اخرى يتكلم المعلق عن الطيور على أنها نتيجة التطور.


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> كنت تقريبا اريد تسجيل خروج عندما قرأت دعوتك الى هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع، ومن أجله أشكرك على الدعوة الجميلة.
> 
> في كل مرة أتأمل سحر وجمال أعمال الخليقة أقف بإجلال أما الرب وأردد مع المزمور 104 ما أعظم أعمالك يا رب! لقد صنعت جميعها بالحكمة . ملآنة الأرض من غناك، في حين أن العالم في الفيديو الأول المندهش نفس دهشتي من جمال هذه الطيور ومن سلوكها العجيب يتساءل كيف حدث هذا بإستغراب مهيب، ومن جهة اخرى يتكلم المعلق عن الطيور على أنها نتيجة التطور.




انا بس يا أمي بتعجب من الكلام عن التطور، أنهي تطور يجعل الطيور بهذه الروعة والجمال والزكاء الغريب مع التصرفات التي لا يمكن أحد أن يتخيلها قط، أنهي تطور ده وأنهي صدفة جعلت الطيور بهذه الروعة والجمال الفائق، لكن شكراً لله الذي يبهجنا ويعلمنا من العجائب التي صنعها ونحن لا نقدرها قط، النعمة معك يا أمي الحلوة في كنيسة الله الحي آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*صنيعة الفنان المُبدع الذى خلق هذه الألوان *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

قمه فى الجمال 
من حقهم يقولوا عليه طيور الجنه 
اكيد كل اللى بيشوف الطيور دى بيمجد ربنا 
على خلقه العظيم 
ميرسى استاذ ايمن طيور عجيبه وجميله جدا


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الله روووووووووعه 
ما اجملها طيور الجنه 
رومانسيه وجميله 
سبحان الله بجد 
كل اللى نزلته عجبنى اوى 
ده سحرنى بجماله 
شكراااااااااااا يا ايمن 
ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

شكلهم تحفففه خالص وكمان بيعرفوا يرقصوا
^_^ حضرتك متعرفش تجبلي واحد منه 
ربنا يفررح قلبك


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يفرحكم كمان وكمان يا رب 
بصراحة انا علشان عجبني قوي فقلت لازم اصبح عليكم كلكم بأجمل صباح حلو
ربنا يسعدكم ويفرحكم كلكم يا رب آمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع راااائع جدا جدا جدا
الشكر ليكم اخى الغالى


----------



## mary naeem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع استاذنا


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الرائع حقيقي هو حضوركم الحلو يا أروع إخوة أحباء أحبهم صدقاً من كل قلبي
كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## tamav maria (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ولا اجدع فنان يعرف يرسم الجمال والروعه دي 
فعلا ما اعظم اعمالك يارب كلها بحكمة صنعت 
شكرا استاذنا لاجمل عصافير في الكون


----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*جمييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااااااا الطائر ده استاذ ايمن
شكرا على الدعوة​*


----------



## soul & life (12 ديسمبر 2013)

رووعة بجد من كتر ما بتأمل فى صفاتهم والوانهم الجميلة بتمنى يكون عندى زيهم 
احلى صباح  صباح عصافير الجنة


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*ايه الجمال والالوان الروعة دى يجنن بجد 
شكله عسول ورومانسى والوانه ملهاش حل 
ميرس ليك استاذنا على المواضيع الرائعة دى 
بتخلينا نشوف طيور مشوفنهاش ولا تعرف عنها حاجة 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الله الوانهم واشكالهم جميلة جدااا
سبحان الرب الخالق
شكرااا لمجهودك الرااائع ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يفرح قلوبكم ويسعدكم كل صباح جديد
وحقيقي الله أعطانا بهجة في الخليقة وحقيقي كلها بحكمة صنعها وفيه إحساس رائع ومفرح لكل قلب حزين
كونوا معاً معافين مملوئين من كل بهجة من الله الحي آمين
​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

الطيور  منظرها  يجنن .. والغريب  بالنسبه  لي  أنها  بترقص

لأن  عندي  عصافير  Love  Birds

بس  ما  بترقص .. وكل  يومين ثلاثه  بيجي  صقر شكله  جميل  يصبح أو  يمسي عليهم  ويتكل  علي  الله   

موضوع  ممتع  وجميل .. ربنا  يبارك  تعبك


و​


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> الطيور  منظرها  يجنن .. والغريب  بالنسبه  لي  أنها  بترقص
> لأن  عندي  عصافير  Love  Birds
> بس  ما  بترقص .. وكل  يومين ثلاثه  بيجي  صقر شكله  جميل  يصبح أو  يمسي عليهم  ويتكل  علي  الله
> موضوع  ممتع  وجميل .. ربنا  يبارك  تعبك​



ربنا يخليهملك يا جميل وحل الصقر هو تغطية القفص
لأنه لو متغطي مش هايعرف يشوفهم أو يجي نحيتهم
أو لو فيه تانده في البلكونة نزلها 
وشكراً على مشاركتك الحلوة
كن معافي​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*صور بديعة وجميلة جداً جداً*
*شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الطيب والرائع لتعب محبتك لظهار*
*ونشر من عظائم الرب الخالق العظيم في كل يوم يمر علينا*
*دائماً يكشف لنا ما وخلق...والشوق الأروع لأولاده*
*عندما وصف بولس الرسول ماأعده الله للمؤمنين الذين يحبونه *
*«مَا لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ، وَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ أُذُنٌ، وَلَمْ يَخْطُرْ عَلَى بَالِ إِنْسَانٍ: مَا أَعَدَّهُ اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ». *
*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
* الرائعة والمباركة دائماً والرب يعوض تعب محبتك في خدمة أبونا السماوي لمجده العظيم. *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح *
*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*
* وكل عام وأنت والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك *
* بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*​


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *صور بديعة وجميلة جداً جداً*
> *شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الطيب والرائع لتعب محبتك لظهار*
> *ونشر من عظائم الرب الخالق العظيم في كل يوم يمر علينا*
> *دائماً يكشف لنا ما وخلق...والشوق الأروع لأولاده*
> ...



وانت بألف خير وسلام مملوء من نعمة الله وفرح الروح القدس يا رب آمين
وأشكرك كتير على تعليقك المميز الحلو يا محبوب يسوع الحلو آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوعات الطيور جميلة جدا
وبها معلومات لذيذة اوى
بس احنا عايزين شوية موضوعات روحية
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوعات الطيور جميلة جدا
> وبها معلومات لذيذة اوى
> بس احنا عايزين شوية موضوعات روحية
> الرب يباركك



صدقني حاضر بس اصلي مشغول مع الوالد ومش قادر اركز في إني اعرف اكتب موضوع حالياً، فموضوع الطيور وغيره مش محتاج تركيز كتير واهو بنشوف الجمال اللي وضعه الله لينا ليفرحنا بعمله العظيم، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------

